# Renault World Series 25th & 26th August 2012



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

World Series by Renault... :thumb:

Is anyone planning to go to this event?

I've been a couple of times before and I still can't believe that it's a free event!

Annoyingly though they still haven't released the tickets as yet from what I can see, does anyone know why?


----------



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

ill most likely go, been the last 3 years


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I haven't seen any tickets yet!!


----------



## Matt93 (May 23, 2012)

How do you get them? I went years ago, 2001 or something when I was young. Would like to go again


----------



## Matt93 (May 23, 2012)

Just been on silverstones website and no info and people on HUKD are ranting saying its not on?


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Matt93 said:


> Just been on silverstones website and no info and people on HUKD are ranting saying its not on?


Yeah I heard it wasn't going to be in the UK this year but I checked the World Series events list the other month and there it was!

http://www.worldseriesbyrenault.fr/en/eventInfo/Pages/Default.aspx
This is the link I've been using to monitor when the tickets are released 

If there's any update I'll on the status of the tickets I'll post it on here as soon as possible

For anyone who hasn't gone it's a real treat! Romain Grosjean was there last year which was quite special considering where he is sitting in the F1 Championship at the moment


----------



## Matt93 (May 23, 2012)

Its there but no racing apparently  can't really justify the journey up there if that's the case.

and okay matey


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah I read that it wasnt on due to not enough entries.....? Must have meant the racing side of things?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

The "Coming Soon" label for tickets has now been changed to 
"Not Available", so does that mean the event is off? 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Just spoken to Stephen Dell from the Alpine Owners - apparently the racing
is happening within a closed circuit - which means no public admittance...

Regards,
Steve


----------

